# How long is salsa good for?



## Angie (Jul 23, 2006)

If it is in the fridge..is it good until it gets moldy?  I'm not sure how long this "opened" jar has been in the fridge.......


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 23, 2006)

I've never had any go moldy but I try to toss all the frig sauces after about 3 months.  I wish they all came in smaller bottles.


----------



## Poppinfresh (Jul 23, 2006)

I've kept salsa in the fridge for...christ, 7, 8 months before I started to worry about it?  This was added preservative salsa as opposed to fresh though, so YMMV.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 23, 2006)

For the life of me I can't recall where I read this just recently, but commercial salsa products, once opened & refrigerated, are supposedly good for a month.

I keep an indelible marker near the fridge, & everytime I open a jar of something or a carton of broth, I always date it.


----------



## Dove (Jul 23, 2006)

Good idea Breezy.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 23, 2006)

After finally learning out to make a salsa that we love I haven't bought any salsa in the jar since. 

Ortega recommends: http://www.ortega.com/help/faq.asp


*Q.* 7 to 10 days.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 23, 2006)

Last time i made mango salsa, I made it too much and we just did not wanted to eat after while, so it was seating in the refrigerator for nearly a year or more, and it was still good, i made it a bit too spice to begin with.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 23, 2006)

Was that a "fresh" salsa CharlieD, or a chutney?  I can't imagine any fresh fruit salsa lasting more than a week unless it was more of a pickle or a chutney.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 24, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> After finally learning out to make a salsa that we love I haven't bought any salsa in the jar since.
> 
> Ortega recommends: http://www.ortega.com/help/faq.asp
> 
> ...


 

7-10 days? I think they are just trying to get you to throw it out and buy more.  Commercial salsa should last way longre than that.  I just ate some that has been opened about 2 months ago.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 24, 2006)

I also learned to make my own, first as a semi necessity as all the bottled salsas are obscenely overpriced here, but now I found out it is so much better made fresh (and easy to make), I wouldn't go back to buying any of those old el paso's even if they are available at reasonable prices... 
I only make a modest batch each time and try to use them up within a week.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 24, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Was that a "fresh" salsa CharlieD, or a chutney? I can't imagine any fresh fruit salsa lasting more than a week unless it was more of a pickle or a chutney.


 
Regular salsa, got the recipe from local news paper. It was seating in the refrigerator ans salt, I think, works as the preservtive. It was not nearly as potent as it was originaly, but it was still good to eat.


----------



## vagriller (Jul 24, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> I also learned to make my own, first as a semi necessity as all the bottled salsas are obscenely overpriced here, but now I found out it is so much better made fresh (and easy to make), I wouldn't go back to buying any of those old el paso's even if they are available at reasonable prices...
> I only make a modest batch each time and try to use them up within a week.



Alright, you knew it was coming. Can I get the recipe? Pretty please?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow CharlieD - that must have been a heck of a lot of salt to keep a fresh fruit salsa edible for over a year.

Still, I have to say that keeping any salsa sitting around for a year & then eating it probably is not the safest thing to do.  It's too easy to make another fresh one rather than take health chances.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 26, 2006)

Who said i was eating it, I just did not threw it away. No, there was not a lot of salt, I think like a t.spoon or something, as far as taste goes I would probably even added more salt.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 26, 2006)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> Last time i made mango salsa, I made it too much and we just did not wanted to eat after while, so it was seating in the refrigerator for nearly a year or more, and it was still good, i made it a bit too spice to begin with.


 
Uh - you said it yourself CharlieD. How did you know it was "still good" if you didn't eat it? What exactly do you consider that to mean - "still good"?  And if you didn't eat it, how exactly do you know it was "still good"?  That you fed some to the dog & the dog didn't die - lol!!!!!!!!!!!

Seriously, the term "still good", quite frankly means EDIBLE.  Perhaps you have another definition for it?  "


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 26, 2006)

I tasted it, duh


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 26, 2006)

Well, you didn't say that in your previous post, did you?  You said *"Who said I was eating it, I threw it away".*  Make up your mind.

Frankly, if you did in fact really taste this stuff after it sat in your fridge for over a year, you're not only lucky you didn't become ill, but are lucky to be alive.

Having nearly died from food poisoning, I know.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 26, 2006)

I said "I did not threw it away", and that was the reason it was seating in the refrigerator for so long. I kept hoping that somebody would eat it. Read carefully first berfore telling people to make up their mind.

Maybe I was lucky or maybe you were unlucky. I make this mmm, I don't know what it is called but it is kind of salsa, in the way. I make a huge badge(sp?) in the summer when vegies are cheap and use it almost till next summer.(the recipe is in the "ukrainian food" thread)


----------



## vagriller (Jul 26, 2006)

You 2 both get a timeout! If you can't be nice at least try to be nice!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 26, 2006)

Now wait a minute. I'm not trying to "not be nice". But if someone posts that a fresh-fruit mango salsa is good to eat after sitting in the fridge for over a year, I reserve the absolute right to counterpost that that's a definite route to food poisoning. Not to mention - salt or not - that I can't believe it wouldn't be unappetizingly green.

If you take the time to scroll back thru these posts, I specifically asked CharlieD if perhaps his recipe was more of a chutney or pickle. I didn't recieve any response.

I'm not trying to be nasty - just trying to keep someone else reading these posts from thinking that a fresh-fruit salsa is edible after a year in the fridge. Like I said in my last post - food poisoning is something I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy.

CharlieD said he tasted his Mango Salso after it had been in his fridge for over a year. Even though it might be over on the "Ukranian Foods" thread, perhaps he might want to repost it here. It might very well be more of a chutney or preserve - but a salsa it cannot be. Not if it was still good to eat after a year.

Again - I'm not trying to be unpleasant. I'm just trying to keep someone from ending up sick.

Sorry.


----------



## vagriller (Jul 26, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Now wait a minute. I'm not trying to "not be nice". But if someone posts that a fresh-fruit mango salsa is good to eat after sitting in the fridge for over a year, I reserve the absolute right to counterpost that that's a definite route to food poisoning. Not to mention - salt or not - that I can't believe it wouldn't be unappetizingly green.
> 
> If you take the time to scroll back thru these posts, I specifically asked CharlieD if perhaps his recipe was more of a chutney or pickle. I didn't recieve any response.
> 
> ...



Ok, so CharlieD gets 2 timeouts and you get one, lol.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 26, 2006)

Wait a minute, now I have something to say in my defense. I said that it was a simple salsa recipe I picked up from a local news paper. And I said that I though that the reason it kept for so long was the fact that it had salt. I said, that what I was thinking. I did not know why it kept for so long. I do not have the recipe for it, it was one time deal. Salsa was not pickled. It had bunch of fresh veggies plus mango, plus salt that is it. It was not cooked in any way.  
 Not that I am trying to be not nice either, but those are simple facts. Nothing to it. No double talk, no hidden ingredients. Simple mater of fact. I made salsa, it was too hot, I did not like it (I rarely eat salsa. Mostly it’s for my wife) I put in the refrigerator, and forgot about it, nearly a year later I took it out look at it and it looked fine, it smelled fine, it tasted fine, it was not as potent as originally, there was no problem with it at all. Since nobody was going to eat it anyway I did dumped at that point. I don’t know why I am being accused of all mortal sins here. Breezy Cooking is just not a handle person who takes everything so seriously should be using, this is not the first time I am saying this, this is not the first time we are having this kind of conversation. I am trying to defend my self without ever having done anything wrong, without ever having said anything wrong. 

 Come on here. I should be getting only one time out and Breezy Cooking should get 2.  

As far as Ukrainian recipes goes it was completely different product I was talking about.

 O.K. having said all of that, of course, food poisoning should be on everybody’s mind, that is just simply common sense, and if that salsa looked in anyway suspicious, I would have never touched the darn thing. There ...


----------



## vagriller (Jul 26, 2006)

Nope, you were more abrasive. The use if the word duh constitutes an additional timeout. I'm really only kidding since I wield no authority here. Just be nice. If you can't be nice at least try to be nice!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 26, 2006)

Whoa - lighten up CharlieD. The only reason you & I seem to go head to head is that you seem to go immediately ballistic & defensive when someone disagrees with you.

If you're willing to taste a salsa that's been in your fridge for over a year, that's certainly your perogative, but it certainly isn't something that anyone else should do.

The only other time I can recall the two of us going head-to-head is when you insisted that using spaghetti noodles in a layered baked casserole was still "Lasagne". I disagreed, saying that layering spaghetti with other ingredients made it just a baked pasta casserole - that "Lasagne" meant a pasta dish made with "lasagne" noodles. You complained - & I was admonished by the admins here, which I accepted, but, quite frankly didn't think was right. Sorry - it might just be semantics but I hold my ground - both with "Lasagne" & intimating that salsa won't kill you after being in the fridge for a year.

I'm not being mean or nasty; never used abusive terms or tried to make you out to be a bad guy/cook whatever.  You, on the other hand, just can't seem to take an opposing opinion in good grace.


----------



## vagriller (Jul 26, 2006)

Breezy,
You get another timeout for bringing another thread into the "discussion." One minute for every year old you are (that is how we do it for my son).


----------



## GB (Jul 26, 2006)

I am closing this thread. This has gotten way out of hand. I think you both need to step back and look at what you have said to each other from the other persons point of view. Neither of you were particularly nice to each other and thus this thread is now closed.

Angie if you feel that you have not gotten the answer you were looking for then please feel free to start a new thread with the same question. Thanks.


----------

